# Adding 2Nd Ac



## Currey (Apr 27, 2016)

After 2 trips to the beach in the past two years in our 2015 312BH, we have decided to add a 2nd AC in the front bedroom. I'm just going to run it as a stand alone unit and not off of a thermostat. With that being said, I had a couple of questions:


 What unit comes stock on our trailers? Dometic, Coleman?
 Is the stock (original) unit low profile? (as in the dometic penguin II)
 What AC does everyone recommend for the second? My OCD makes me want to match it to the original, but my wallet says go with non-low profile if at all possible

Lastly, what tips, tricks, ideas would help with my install? I've already pulled every vent and re-taped the attic/plenum area. I plan to seal off the "extra" duct space in the front room and BH with a pool noodle and tape.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rjatmplacement (Jan 1, 2017)

Don't skimp and get a 13.5k pay the fee extra dollars and get the 15K

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

rjatmplacement said:


> Don't skimp and get a 13.5k pay the fee extra dollars and get the 15K
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the opposite. My main unit is 15k and my front room is a 13,500 unit. It is more than enough for that front room. Plus, I wanted to minimize power draw so I could run it off of a little generator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Currey (Apr 27, 2016)

i was thinking of just going for the 13.5 for the same reasons - it will just be cooling the front bedroom. Anyone have any reason why this would not suffice?


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

The closer you can match the ac for the area being cooled the better. The longer an ac runs (actually running the compressor) the better the humidity will be (lower).

Since the R-value in campers generally suck, going BIG with the air conditioners is the common theme. Once you start adding multiple units however, it makes sense to think about the room that will be cooled.

A secondary benefit of a smaller ac unit is being able to run it from a small inverter generator. That may not be a concern though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

